# Is he entitled to government redundancy?



## galwaymadden (2 Feb 2009)

Hi I'm asking on behalf of my dear brother.
He is a fully qualified carpenter and started his apprentice 8 years ago for the same guy he works for now.  He was told last week that he will only have 2 days work this week and maybe none after that so more or less he’s been let go.  He has been paying tax and prsi throughout the 8 years.
Is he entitled to the statuary government redundancy?


----------



## capall (3 Feb 2009)

I think you're entitled to stat redundancy after 2 years ,have a read in the redundancy and unemployment forum there are plenty of similar questions


----------



## simon44 (2 Mar 2009)

No is the quick and simple answer. FAS workers have the least amount of rights of any worker in the work force. They are not even entitled to the minimum wage. They are very disposable with very few rights. I'd get him to read his employment contract for further info on what he in particular is entitled to.


----------



## Cayne (2 Mar 2009)

simon44 said:


> No is the quick and simple answer. FAS workers have the least amount of rights of any worker in the work force. They are not even entitled to the minimum wage. They are very disposable with very few rights. I'd get him to read his employment contract for further info on what he in particular is entitled to.


 
Incorrect.

Hes fully qualified and entitled to stat redundancy.


----------

